# Purple Passion Flower



## Gumby (Jun 24, 2016)

These grow wild on our property here in Arkansas, this poor phone quality picture doesn't do them justice.


----------



## PrinzeCharming (Jun 24, 2016)

Despite the high contrast, I admire the flower itself. I don't think I've ever seen one here in Connecticut.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Firemajic (Jun 25, 2016)

One of my favorite flowers, mine are not in bloom yet... and I love the seed pods they produce, they look like small Limes... Thank you for the beautiful pic, and really .. no pic can do justice to this fragile flower...


----------



## escorial (Jul 3, 2016)

i think that's a stunning pic....the touch of red behind the green and the flowers look alien to me..super stuff


----------



## Sonata (Jul 3, 2016)

How beautiful - thank you for sharing those glorious flowers.

What sizes are the flowers - just so that I can imagine them as I have never seen them.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 3, 2016)

They are about three inches across. To me they have always looked tropical.


----------



## SilverMoon (Jul 9, 2016)

Beautiful. If this flower was the subject of a Rorschach test I would have to say they look like dancing skirts,


----------



## TKent (Jul 10, 2016)

Wow!! They look like an exotic sea creature! Fabulous.


----------



## Gumby (Jul 11, 2016)

Thanks, all. Now, if you want to see some really stunning pics of this flower, just google it.


----------



## Terry D (Jul 11, 2016)

That's a busy little flower! I love all the stuff going on in it. They are full of movement. Thanks for showing us these.


----------

